# My winter season in 2 minutes: Snowboard butters, kickers & explosions.... ouch!



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

:dunno:


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

what we need to do, to reach the japanese snowboarding level? ^_^


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

This whole thing GoPro 2


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

That was 2 minutes and 44 seconds. What kind of scam r u running here.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

The Nintendo controller


----------



## Crono139 (Jul 7, 2012)

slyder said:


> The Nintendo controller


That + J-Kwon did it for me.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

yeahhhrd!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Was that in response to me?


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

if I understood correctly... the entire video is filmed with a gopro 2 camera


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

are you ready for the next season??
here you are a video from this summer on a freebord with my friends..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg6mzmpZBB0


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hawha, makes me smile. So stoked for this tomorrow at Timberline.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

^_^

thank you!


----------

